# Cave Dwellings discovered in the Grand Canyon



## LadySunshine

I found this article today, and read it with amazement ! I don't know for sure if it is true, but it does reference and old Arizona newspaper from that year.
According to the article, there was a large underground city discovered deep in the Grand Canyon, back in 1909, by an explorer named GE Kincaid, from Idaho. He was making a trip down the Colorado, and found a cave high on the mountainside, and went up to check it out.
The Smithsonian Institute funded a large exploration into the cave when signs of ancient human habitation were found in the caves, which went back into the mountain for miles. 

The cave writing appeared to be in the Egyptian language, and style, leading them to believe that at some point, the history of the Egyptians and the early Native inhabitants of America (north and south) were someow connected.
This could possibly explain the pyramids that were built on this continent, and the ancient legends that coincide with the ancient Egyptian legends.

Read and decide for yourself what the truth is.....

http://www.philipcoppens.com/egyptiancanyon.html


----------



## Mr. H.

The link opens to a menu. 

Do I choose one from corrum A or corrum B?


----------



## Gracie

The link is a dead end for me. But the op is interesting!


----------



## LadySunshine

I don't know how I got that wrong link, but I edited the first post and there is another one that tells about the expedition, and it should work. If I can find the original one (that did work), I will repost that one, too.


----------



## Marianne

Hidden Treasure of Grand Canyon - Unsolved Mysteries In The World


----------



## Marianne

Got this off treasure net. America Unearthed also did a show on this. Legend has it that Egyptian artifacts were found in 1909 and the Smithsonian has been keeping a lid on it for over 100 years.

Egyptian Treasure in the Grand Canyon?

The April 5, 1909 edition of the Arizona Gazette featured an article entitled &#8220;Explorations in Grand Canyon: Remarkable finds indicate ancient people migrated from Orient.&#8221; According to the article, the expedition was financed by the Smithsonian Institute and discovered artifacts that would, if verified, stand conventional history on its ear. Inside a cavern &#8220;hewn in solid rock by human hands&#8221; were found tablets bearing hieroglyphics, copper weapons and tools, statues of Egyptian deities and mummies. Although highly intriguing, the truth of this story is in doubt simply because the site has never been re-found. The Smithsonian disavows all knowledge of the discovery, and several expeditions searching for the cavern have come up empty-handed. Was the article just a hoax? &#8220;While it cannot be discounted that the entire story is an elaborate newspaper hoax,&#8221; writes researcher/explorer David Hatcher Childress, &#8220;the fact that it was on the front page, named the prestigious Smithsonian Institution, and gave a highly detailed story that went on for several pages, lends a great deal to its credibility. It is hard to believe such a story could have come out of thin air.&#8221; Supporters also claim that the restricted areas (of which even workers at the Canyon) are evidence of the cover-up. 

G.E. Kincaid visited the cave and did an interview with the pheonix gazette april 5th 1909

"
The latest news of the progress of the explorations or what is now regarded by scientists as not only the oldest archaeological discovery in the United States, but one of the most valuable in the world, which was mentioned some time ago in the Gazette (see photo at left), was brought to the city yesterday by G.E. Kincaid, the explorer who found the great underground citadel of the Grand Canyon during a trip from Green River, Wyoming, down the Colorado, in a wooden boat, to Yuma, several months ago.

According to the story related to the Gazette by Mr. Kincaid, the archaeologists of the Smithsonian Institute, which is financing the expeditions, have made discoveries which almost conclusively prove that the race which inhabited this mysterious cavern, hewn in solid rock by human hands, was of oriental origin, possibly from Egypt, tracing back to Ramses. If their theories are borne out by the translation of the tablets engraved with hieroglyphics, the mystery of the prehistoric peoples of North America, their ancient arts, who they were and whence they came will be solved.
Egypt and the Nile, and Arizona and the Colorado will be linked by a historical chain running back to ages, which staggers the wildest fancy of the fictionist. Under the direction of Professor S.A. Jordan, the Smithsonian Institute is now prosecuting the most thorough explorations, which will be continued until the last link in the chain is forged.


Nearly a mile underground, about 1480 feet below the surface, the long main passage has been delved into, to find another mammoth chamber from which radiates scores of passageways, like the spokes of a wheel. Several hundred rooms have been discovered, reached by passageways running from the main passage, one of them having been explored are 854 feet and another 634 feet. The recent finds include articles, which have never been known as native to this country and doubtless they had their origin in the orient.


War weapons, copper instruments, sharp - edged and hard as steel, indicate the high state of civilization reached by these strange people. So interested have the scientists become that preparations are being made to equip the camp for extensive studies, and the force will be increased to thirty or forty persons.


"Before going further into the cavern, better facilities for lighting will have to be installed, for the darkness is dense and quite impenetrable for the average flashlight. In order to avoid being lost, wires are being strung from the entrance to all passageways leading directly to large chambers. How far this cavern extends no one can guess, but it is now the belief of many that what has already been explored is merely the "barracks", to use an American term, for the soldiers, and that far into the underworld will be found the main communal dwellings of the families. The perfect ventilation of the cavern, the steady draught that blows through, indicates that it has another outlet to the surface."

Egypt and the Nile, and Arizona and the Colorado will be linked by a historical chain running back to ages, which staggers the wildest fancy of the fictionist. Under the direction of Professor S.A. Jordan, the Smithsonian Institute is now prosecuting the most thorough explorations, which will be continued until the last link in the chain is forged.Nearly a mile underground, about 1480 feet below the surface, the long main passage has been delved into, to find another mammoth chamber from which radiates scores of passageways, like the spokes of a wheel. Several hundred rooms have been discovered, reached by passageways running from the main passage, one of them having been explored are 854 feet and another 634 feet. The recent finds include articles, which have never been known as native to this country and doubtless they had their origin in the orient.


War weapons, copper instruments, sharp - edged and hard as steel, indicate the high state of civilization reached by these strange people. So interested have the scientists become that preparations are being made to equip the camp for extensive studies, and the force will be increased to thirty or forty persons."Before going further into the cavern, better facilities for lighting will have to be installed, for the darkness is dense and quite impenetrable for the average flashlight. In order to avoid being lost, wires are being strung from the entrance to all passageways leading directly to large chambers. How far this cavern extends no one can guess, but it is now the belief of many that what has already been explored is merely the "barracks", to use an American term, for the soldiers, and that far into the underworld will be found the main communal dwellings of the families. The perfect ventilation of the cavern, the steady draught that blows through, indicates that it has another outlet to the surface."


Mr. Kincaid was the first white child born in Idaho and has been an explorer and hunter all his life, thirty years having been in the service of the Smithsonian Institute. Even briefly recounted, his history sounds fabulous, almost grotesque:
"First, I would impress that the cavern is nearly inaccessible. The entrance is 1,486 feet down the sheer canyon wall. It is located on government land and no visitor will be allowed there under penalty of trespass."


The scientist's wish to work unmolested, without fear of the archaeological discoveries being disturbed by curio or relic hunters. A trip there would be fruitless, and the visitor would be sent on his way."The story of how I found the cavern has been related, but in a paragraph: I was journeying down the Colorado River in a boat, alone, looking for minerals. Some forty two miles up the river from the El Tovar Crystal canyon, I saw on the east wall, stains in the sedimentary formation about 2,000 feet above the river bed. There was no trail to this point, but I finally reached it with great difficulty. Above a shelf, which hid it from view from the river, was the mouth of the cave."


"There are steps leading from this entrance some thirty yards to what was, at the time the cavern was inhabited, the level of the river. When I saw the chisel marks on the wall inside the entrance, I became interested, securing my gun and went in.""During that trip, I went back several hundred feet along the main passage till I came to the crypt in which I discovered the mummies. One of these I stood up and photographed by flashlight. I gathered a number of relics, which I carried down the Colorado to Yuma, from whence I shipped them to Washington with details of the discovery. Following this, the explorations were undertaken."


"The main passageway is about 12 feet wide, narrowing to nine feet toward the farther end. About 57 feet from the entrance, the first side-passages branch off to the right and left, along which, on both sides, are a number of rooms about the size of ordinary living rooms of today, though some are 30 by 40 feet square. These are entered by oval-shaped doors and are ventilated by round air spaces through the walls into the passages. The walls are about three feet six inches in thickness. The passages are chiseled or hewn as straight as could be laid out by an engineer. The ceilings of many of the rooms converge to a center."
"The side-passages near the entrance run at a sharp angle from the main hall, but toward the rear, they gradually reach a right angle in direction." "



his arrival in march before the april interview aides in validity...



and the april article...



have any of you heard of this before? Thoughts? any other info?


----------



## TheOldSchool

This world's been around a looong time.  How many civilizations came and went before what we know about humanity?  I think and hope at least a couple.


----------



## Marianne

TheOldSchool said:


> This world's been around a looong time.  How many civilizations came and went before what we know about humanity?  I think and hope at least a couple.



The earth is constantly recycling itself so how can we really be sure that no High tech civilizations went before us?  I can see how technology can get lost. If you have a society of specialists but not any one person knowing the whole thing from start to finish. If there's a catastrophe that knowledge gets lost because Specialist A and specialist C survive but can't put the system back together because specialist B died. I think many advanced civilizations have gone before us and I think we will eventually end just like they did.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Marianne said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> This world's been around a looong time.  How many civilizations came and went before what we know about humanity?  I think and hope at least a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The earth is constantly recycling itself so how can we really be sure that no High tech civilizations went before us?  I can see how technology can get lost. If you have a society of specialists but not any one person knowing the whole thing from start to finish. If there's a catastrophe that knowledge gets lost because Specialist A and specialist C survive but can't put the system back together because specialist B died. I think many advanced civilizations have gone before us and I think we will eventually end just like they did.
Click to expand...


True we've only been a real civilization for maybe 20,000 years!  How do we know that there wasn't some crazy civilization between 30,000,000 B.C. and 29,000,000 B.C.?


----------



## Moonglow

TheOldSchool said:


> This world's been around a looong time.  How many civilizations came and went before what we know about humanity?  I think and hope at least a couple.



But Columbus discovered America, how can that be that others discovered it before him, that not what my history books told me in the 1960's and 1970's, before the whole public school system was populated and controlled by liberals!!!
So the conservatives in education were lying???


----------



## Indofred

If there is an entrance, these guys may be able to find it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfP726SFXVU]Grand Canyon [TBS@USA 12/13] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1

Moonglow said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> This world's been around a looong time.  How many civilizations came and went before what we know about humanity?  I think and hope at least a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Columbus discovered America, how can that be that others discovered it before him, that not what my history books told me in the 1960's and 1970's, before the whole public school system was populated and controlled by liberals!!!
> So the conservatives in education were lying???
Click to expand...

 Not hardly, on that last line...


----------

